# 62kwh Nissan LEAF battery swap.



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi there folks, just thought I'd share a quick video we put together at the shop where I work of our first 62kwh Nissan LEAF swap. We ended up doing the swap on a 2012 Nissan LEAF, which does involve some compromises, and is not quite as easy as it would be on a 2013 or newer LEAF, but overall it seems to be working pretty good so far!


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

I'd suggest retrofitting the rear springs from a 62kWh LEAF, direct fit and improves handling/ground clearance!


----------



## ricbarbour (Jul 28, 2021)

Just curious where you got the 62kwh pack. Latest-model Leafs aren't very easy to find in junkyards yet.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

ricbarbour said:


> Just curious where you got the 62kwh pack. Latest-model Leafs aren't very easy to find in junkyards yet.


We have a source with an auto recycler. The pack that we put in this LEAF was actually almost brand new, and had never been installed in a car.


----------



## NwCali6 (May 22, 2021)

I have a 2011 I'd love to have this happen to...


----------



## NwCali6 (May 22, 2021)

Isn't it possible to split the packs apart and replace the batteries from one to the other? Meaning you'd put the new batteries in the old battery casing and using the bms/wires from the original battery pack.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

NwCali6 said:


> Isn't it possible to split the packs apart and replace the batteries from one to the other? Meaning you'd put the new batteries in the old battery casing and using the bms/wires from the original battery pack.


You can probably physically do that between any two packs of the 24 kWh, 30 kWh, and 40 kWh capacities, because they use the same number of the same size and shape of modules. The 62 kWh pack uses modules which are very different in size and shape, and the total size of modules is larger so the case is deeper - there's no way to put the modules from the 62 kWh battery into the earlier or lower-capacity cases.

Even if the new modules would physically fit, their BMS wiring will be different. Even between the old modules (24 kWh, 30 kWh, and 40 kWh), the BMS wiring might work but the BMS programming could be confused by the change in capacity... but the real issue is the module size and shape.


----------



## csmeutah (Jan 3, 2022)

do you sell the communication module and spacers in a kit?


----------



## Parker's M (12 mo ago)

Wow, really


----------

